# Fettuccini al Salmone Affumicato di Vodka



## Margi Cintrano (May 6, 2012)

Good Afternoon Ladies and Gents,

I had seen a Member searching for a Salmon & Vodka Pasta, however, I cannot find the thread nor could I locate the recipe at that moment ...

Since last week, I have come across it, and thus, here it is ...

FETTUCCINI AL SALMONE AFFUMICATO DI VODKA ... 

1 pound of Barilla Fettuccini 
50 grams butter unsalted
2.5 fluid ounces Vodka of choice 
freshly grinded black, rose and green pepper corns
salt to taste
3 shallots sliced finely
Freshly Finely Chopped Italian Parsely and Snipped Chive Herb
150 grams - 200 grams Smoked Salmon
1/8 glass of Heavy Cream 

1. heat butter and sauté the shallots until transparent
2. add salt and freshly grinded pepper corns
3. flambée the vodka
4. add the cream and reduce thoroughly
5. add the smoked salmon sliced thinly 
6. stir, and add the parsley herb chopped finely
7. boil the pasta of choice, I use Fettuccini to tender, yet firm to bite
8. place the salmond in the cream sauce and stir a minute or 2 at most

SERVE: place the drained pasta in a platter and drizzle gradually the cream with the salmon on top and then, a sprinkle of chive and parsley

A Prosecco white sparkling wine works lovely here.

Have a nice wkend. 
Margi.


----------



## Bacardi1 (May 7, 2012)

Wow - are you SURE you mean 25 OUNCES of Vodka?  That's over 3 CUPS of Vodka!  Flambeed or not (& flambeeing 3 CUPS of Vodka -  you'd better have a heavy-duty fire extinguisher on hand unless you want to end up looking like Uncle Leo on "Seinfeld").

Are you absolutely sure you have this recipe correctly?  Because, the flambeeing problem aside, I can foresee a major unpleasant bitterness problem as well - especially after the reduction.

Again - perhaps I'm wrong, but - respectfully - I don't think I'll be trying this one Margi - lol!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 7, 2012)

*Bacardi: My Error - 2.5 Ounces of Vodka*

 Apologies Bacardi, 

I had forgot to type the decimal point. 

Thanks for pointing the error out in the nick of time.

Margi.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 7, 2012)

Apologies.

This recipe calls for 2 . 5 fl. oz. vodka, not 25 ! 

This is in the Administration for correction ...

Thanks, Margi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 7, 2012)

and it is fixed.  2.5


----------



## powerplantop (May 7, 2012)

Perhaps its 25 in total. 

2.5 for the pan
22.5 for the cook


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 8, 2012)

delish  margi!
works beautifully with prosciutto di parma too.i put a few slices in the freezer for a few minutes to firm up(not freeze!) the ham which i find makes it easier to slice.slice in strips a bit wider than the fettucini & then use as you would the salmon.
harry


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 8, 2012)

*Powerplan: Chilled Vodka Martinis & Colossal Green Olives*

  Powerplantop,

Good Morning,

Must have been thinking of a chilled Martinis at cocktail hour, with colossal Jaén, Andalusian green olives !  

However, on a more serious note; I am pleased the amount of vodka for the recipe has been corrected --- I normally, use 3 tblsps for just us, and a Shot Glass for 2 more.

Have nice Tuesday.
M.C.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 8, 2012)

@ Harry,

Thanks for compliment and the future suggestion ... I am normally not a great fan of Carbonara nor cream with air dried cured ham, though I believe in this Adage: 

I enjoy Proscuitto di Parma, and Iberian Jabugo Acorn Fed Ham just the way they are, air dried & cured ... 

Normally, Mediterraneans do not sauté them or cook them in anyway nor sandwich them !  It is traditional here, to just have them as charcuterie on a platter. 

Margi.


----------



## Bacardi1 (May 8, 2012)

Woo - thanks for the correction!  I'd hate to see folks trying it & having to call the fire department - lol!

Now if it read 2.5 ounces for the recipe, & the rest for a round of good Martinis, well. . . . . .


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 8, 2012)

Bacardi 1,

I would never ruin such a lovely pasta ... My norm, is 3 tablespoons of wine to a pasta dish, and a glass of wine per person to sip and enjoy. 

Remember, my Milanese Paternal Grandmom Margherite owned a Trattoria in Little Italy, Manhattan !  Many of my recipes are being translated into English ...

However, this lovely light one, was an inspiration of my older daugher Naia in St. Augustine, Florida. 

*** Where is Copper River ? 

When exactly is salmon season starting off ? 

Kind regards.
Margi.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (May 8, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Bacardi 1,
> 
> I would never ruin such a lovely pasta ... My norm, is 3 tablespoons of wine to a pasta dish, and a glass of wine per person to sip and enjoy.



My norm is no limit on sipping and enjoying...


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 8, 2012)

Luca, 

Wow ... Pleased to hear from you once again ... 

Have you ever had a smoked salmon vodka pasta with cream ? Is this a flavour profile that you like once in awhile ? 

Grazie, Ciao.
Margi.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (May 8, 2012)

Salmon yes, but I cannot stand vodka. I never tried vodka, then a couple of years ago, when I was at a Star Trek convention in Fiuggi, there was a group of Ukranians. I drank a shameful number of vodka glasses with them, since then I cannot even stand to see a bottle of vodka, not to talk about drinking or eating it.


----------



## Bacardi1 (May 9, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Bacardi 1,
> 
> When exactly is salmon season starting off ?
> 
> ...


 
The seasons vary by the variety of salmon.  While the esteemed "Copper River" salmon have a relatively short season of about a month or so, other varieties have much longer seasons.  I haven't looked this up, but if memory serves me, there is always some variety of wild salmon in season from spring thru late fall/early winter.


----------

